# Are these foods okay for FODMAP



## Leon (Sep 3, 2011)

Eggs, Meats, Potato Chips (Salt and Vinegar), Cola???


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Meat and eggs are fine, no carbs in them so no FODMAP carbs. Potato is on the list, but being a high fat food that may set IBS off if you are fat sensitive.Sodas, like colas are usually a bad idea for IBS. Diet may be OK if you tolerate the bubbles and the artificial sweetener. Most regular colas are sweetened with High Fructose Corn Syrup which is high in fructose which is something you are trying to avoid.Real sugar (table sugar) is OK in SMALL amounts and Colas do not count as small amounts of sugar, even when made with sugar they have a lot of it in there.


----------

